
The proof is in the sewage: hundreds of Yosemite visitors may have had Covid - mattmarcus
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2020/jul/22/yosemite-coronavirus-covid-19-sewage-tests
======
joeblow9999
duh. yosemite is a 3 hour drive from the major populated region known as the
SF bay area. of course a bunch of visitors have the virus.

